# Straining Honey



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

After all the bubbles and wax rise to the top in a couple days, place a piece of plastic wrap on top of the container and let it make contact with the surface--gently pat it down--when you lift up the plastic wrap the floaters come with it, you may have to do it more than one time. Have a plate or something to slide under the dripping plastic wrap so you do not get the honey everywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Go to any fabric store and ask for Organdy. It is a type of nylon and is great for straining honey. But...honey must be at least 110 degrees to go through it!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a handy 5 gallon filter that comes in 100, 200, 300, and 400 micron mesh.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-Gallon-Bucket-top-strainer-filter-100-MICRON_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33660QQitemZ8063994243QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

You can get the same 5 gal filter from Dadant for almost $2 cheaper. See:

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_75&products_id=419


----------

